# No food after 6 p.m.!!!



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 19, 2008)

_*I heard a lot of people are loosing weight by not eating after 6 p.m.*_
_*This Monday was my lucky day to start doing the same thing. *__*I weighted myself on Monday morning – 130lbs. I need to lose at least 10 lbs, but preferably 15. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Today its 128.5lbs, maybe its working or maybe its just a coincidence. But I will keep doing it.*_
_*Everybody is welcome to join me. I think it will be more fun and easier to do it if we do it together.* _


----------



## n_c (Jun 19, 2008)

Count me in! I've done this in the past and it DOES work. I sorta started doing that 2 weeks ago but I've cheated like on the weekend.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Cool, glad to hear that I am not alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*Yeah, I think its impossible not to cheat at all. Cause sometimes you have to go to some events after 6 p.m. and people will look at you if you are not eating a thing. I think its ok to cheat once in a while.*


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 19, 2008)

So you continue to eat normally, just not after 6:00 pm?


----------



## n_c (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_So you continue to eat normally, just not after 6:00 pm?_

 
Sorta lol

What i started two weeks ago was this: add lots of water all day

Breakfast: banana or some sort of fruit and coffee

Lunch: Ensure drink

Snack: nuts

Dinner before 6 pm: whatever but smaller portions

In the first week I dropped 2 1/2 lbs


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Its better to eat less for dinner, stop eating bread and sweet stuff. But I had cheesecake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and still lost 1.5 in 3 days. Today Im planning to have only a nice big salad for dinner and thats it. Will see how its gonna work.*


----------



## n_c (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_*Its better to eat less for dinner, stop eating bread and sweet stuff. But I had cheesecake 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and still lost 1.5 in 3 days. Today Im planning to have only a nice big salad for dinner and thats it. Will see how its gonna work.*_

 
I'd suggest you add some sort of protein in your salad. You need it. 

Cheesecake is ok! I love sweets and thats my problem. 

With eating before six and less portions your stomach will shrink (i dont know if this is true, but it feels like it) and you get full faster, eat less and its easier to do it as the days pass.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 19, 2008)

*n_c, I had some feta cheese in my salad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I have same problem with sweets. I can always say "no" to pretty much anything, but chocolate. BTW did you loose anything since 2 weeks?*


----------



## n_c (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_*n_c, I had some feta cheese in my salad.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I have same problem with sweets. I can always say "no" to pretty much anything, but chocolate. BTW did you loose anything since 2 weeks?*_

 
Cheese....yummy!!!

This is basically my third week in, this week alone I've lost only 1/2 a pound. Im happy with that though. 
Today and every Fri. my boss buys me lunch so its hard to resist and say "no thanks" so yes today for lunch I'll have whatever I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 small portion of course.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_Cheese....yummy!!!

This is basically my third week in, this week alone I've lost only 1/2 a pound. Im happy with that though. 
Today and every Fri. my boss buys me lunch so its hard to resist and say "no thanks" so yes today for lunch I'll have whatever I want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 small portion of course._

 
*Sounds good! I had grilled salmon and avocado for lunch today. Have no clue what to have for dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*And my weight today same as yesterdays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## bellaconnie80 (Jun 20, 2008)

Neat idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm on board!! I want to lose 15lbs


----------



## KikiB (Jun 20, 2008)

That's an idea I have considered but I can't eat breakfast or anything before having been awake for a couple of hours so it wouldn't work out terribly great. Heck, I eat breakfast (anything in the morning) maybe once a month since I have zero appetite.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Welcome girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness! Iam so in!!! 

I have a very weak self-will though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it hard?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_That's an idea I have considered but I can't eat breakfast or anything before having been awake for a couple of hours so it wouldn't work out terribly great. Heck, I eat breakfast (anything in the morning) maybe once a month since I have zero appetite._

 
Kiki, even if you have no appetite, try eating just a little bit anyway.  Once your body gets used to having breakfast, you'll actually want breakfast in the morning.  I used the be the same as you, but now I have to eat breakfast or I get cranky, lol!

I'll be re-starting my weight loss journey shortly (been on a little hiatus), but I'm going to try a couple of other things before I do this.  I already have a hard enough time getting my calories in earlier in the day, I'm afraid I won't be eating enough if I quit at 6.


----------



## n_c (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Oh my goodness! Iam so in!!! 

I have a very weak self-will though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it hard?_

 
Once you get thru 2-3 days its very easy!


----------



## n_c (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_*Sounds good! I had grilled salmon and avocado for lunch today. Have no clue what to have for dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*And my weight today same as yesterdays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I love me some avocado! I eat it with toasted french bread in place of butter...yum yum.

Im having sushi for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The same happen to me dont worry you keep at it and u'll see


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2008)

i did this when i was at college.. breakfast, lunch when it was lunch break, then once i got home i would have my dinner  and not eat after 6-7pm i had quite a flat stomach back then


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 20, 2008)

I remember trying this a few years ago but I always forgot and ate after 6 lol but now that you guys brought it up, I should really give this another try. But not tonight. I'm going to The Cheesecake Factory for dinner hahah


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Oh my goodness! Iam so in!!! 

I have a very weak self-will though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 is it hard?_

 
*Not at all! I thought its going to be very hard, cause I like to munchin on something while Im watching tv or something. But I got a lot of bottled water and Im just drinking water. No huge cravings at nights so far.*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *n_c* 

 
_I love me some avocado! I eat it with toasted french bread in place of butter...yum yum.

Im having sushi for dinner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The same happen to me dont worry you keep at it and u'll see 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Sushi sound very good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hehe. But I have no time to make them before 6 p.m. So I guess I will have some leftovers.*

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_I remember trying this a few years ago but I always forgot and ate after 6 lol but now that you guys brought it up, I should really give this another try. But not tonight. I'm going to The Cheesecake Factory for dinner hahah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Hehe. Have your nice dinner tonight and join us tomorrow or maybe Monday.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 20, 2008)

Well i always thought the same about not eating after 6:00 pm but the truth is not to eat 1 hour before u go to bed so for example u go to bed at 11:00pm eat before 10:00pm and im sure if u don't eat after 6:00 ur going to lose weight but i heard the people who didn't eat 1 hour before bed lost almost the same amount of weight from the people who didn't eat after 6:00pm. Im no doc but Doctor OZ is and i find him to no his stuff good luck gals !!!!!!!


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 21, 2008)

This is practically impossible for me =/ especially if it's the weekend and I go out drinking, argh alcohol munchies, I can't resist


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 22, 2008)

_*I weighted myself this morning - 127lbs!!! Woo Hoo!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 22, 2008)

Congrats.

I've heard that's a myth though about eating later. Not eating later would mean less time to eat, so maybe less time to binge? It's all calories in versus calories out so if you stuck to not eating after 6 but changed nothing else, you wouldn't lose weight. 

If that's what works for you though, that's great. I just could never stick to it and sometimes will eat half an hour before bed if I'm hungry and I can still lose weight. So I guess whatever you can stick to.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 22, 2008)

*I still had cookies, cheesecake and some bread. So I didnt really change anything except stopped eating after 6. And lost 3 lbs since Monday. Will see what its gonna do me next week.*


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_*I still had cookies, cheesecake and some bread. So I didnt really change anything except stopped eating after 6. And lost 3 lbs since Monday. Will see what its gonna do me next week.*_

 
Congrats! glad ur sticking to it and seeing results!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I keep forgetting though..in fact im eating now and it's 10..


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Congrats! glad ur sticking to it and seeing results!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I keep forgetting though..in fact im eating now and it's 10..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*Yeah, I am sticking to it for now. I think once you really try it and see the results its easier to stay on it. It's 4.50 here, so its time to have dinner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Brittni (Jun 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Congrats.

I've heard that's a myth though about eating later. Not eating later would mean less time to eat, so maybe less time to binge? It's all calories in versus calories out so if you stuck to not eating after 6 but changed nothing else, you wouldn't lose weight. 

If that's what works for you though, that's great. I just could never stick to it and sometimes will eat half an hour before bed if I'm hungry and I can still lose weight. So I guess whatever you can stick to.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I remember watching the Tyra show and she had on top 10 myths. This is one of them.

Obviously, it's psychological for all of you and easier to just stop eating at 6pm, but I think the truth is that you are fine as long as you stop eating 1 hour before you go to bed (due to metabolism slowing down, etc.)

I just think this is silly, but that's my opinion. and I'm happy if it's working for all of you. But, deprivation is never good IMO to lose weight and frankly I don't get home until 6pm with commute... then I eat... and go to the gym... and still lose weight... Your body's metabolism is like a fire my trainer says: you need to keep fueling it every few hours, otherwise your metabolism slows down. So you guys might be losing weight now, but in the long run it could be damaging your overall metabolism and having your body store any calories that you do eat b/c it's in starvation mode.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 22, 2008)

Not eating after 6pm is good if you tend to go to bed early... for those night owls or evening students, it is not a realistic thing to stick to. I am slowly getting back on the weight loss routine but I can remember eating as late as 7:30 or 8pm and still losing weight. I just exercised a lot more and cut my carbs at night and found that it worked. 

My doc is not a fan of people going to bed too hungry but at the same time you should not eat within 3 hours or so of going to bed!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, I heard that you have to stop eating like 3-4 hours before bed time, my bed time is at 11 on weekdays, so I think its perfect for me.


----------



## Ninjette (Jun 22, 2008)

Count me in! I need to lose a couple LBs. But, is it really no eating 3-4 hours before bedtime? I usually go to sleep around 4 in the morning so im thinking i should just settle for 6 pm. lol


----------



## n_c (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_*I weighted myself this morning - 127lbs!!! Woo Hoo!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
That's freakin awesome!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jun 25, 2008)

*A little update.*
*I stopped loosing the weight.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*So I decided to start working out a little bit. I did hula hoop for 20 mins on Monday, was not able to do it last night its hurts so bad, so I just did some situps and pushups. Hopefully will be able to do my hula hoop tonight.*


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Dec 4, 2008)

*I did it!!!*
*Tomorrow I am going on my vacation and I lost 10 lbs. Very happy about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I will see ya all in couple of weeks!!!*


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDKiTTy69* 

 
_*I did it!!!*
*Tomorrow I am going on my vacation and I lost 10 lbs. Very happy about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I will see ya all in couple of weeks!!!*_

 


yay. congradulations !!  have a fun vacation.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 5, 2008)

I'll be willing to try this- at night is when I snack the most!


----------



## yorkb (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey...I will do it with you. It really does work. It takes off a lot of calories in your day.


----------



## gleamingbeauty (Jul 10, 2011)

This works very well. The problem with me is sticking to it. I tend to get a lot of night munchies but I avoid the kitchen at all costs.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Jul 10, 2011)

gleamingbeauty said:


> This works very well. The problem with me is sticking to it. I tend to get a lot of night munchies but I avoid the kitchen at all costs.


	same here...I always get the munchies AFTER 6...smh @ myself -___-


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 12, 2011)

My issue is I work nights!!!! I go to work at 9-10pm and I'm there until around 8am. Can you imagine not eating that entire time?


----------



## hello_kitty (May 30, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> My issue is I work nights!!!! I go to work at 9-10pm and I'm there until around 8am. Can you imagine not eating that entire time?


	You probably just need to figure out what your "6pm" is.  I use to work nights, too, so I understand the complete reversal of schedules!

  	I'd love to give this a try, but I eat dinner after my boyfriend gets home at 6-6.30pm, so that really goes out the window.


----------



## sideculture (Jun 26, 2012)

I think I'm gonna try for 8pm. I try to head to the gym right after work and have a light dinner after that. But I don't finish at the gym til 630 at the earliest, sometimes 7-730. Good luck to anyone who's still doing this or something similar!


----------



## brandyslove (Jun 26, 2012)

Ive heard the saying " Eat breakfast by yourself, share lunch with friend and give your dinner to your ENEMY" when my husband and I are trying to lose few pounds we both do not eat dinner,  just an apple and some green tea... it works. Make sure to have big breakfast. Also. If there is no enough protein in your diet,  your skin, nails and hair will start looking lifeless and nails will get brittle. Make sure to have protein a lot of protein for lunch and breakfast.


----------



## User38 (Jun 26, 2012)

^ ITA.. there is an old saying:  Eat breakfast like a king, eat lunch like a prince.. and eat dinner like a pauper.

  	it's the only way to stay healthy and not have a pot belly.. lol

  	I don't think 6 pm should be that inflexible.. but a very meager dinner is just the ticket to losing weight and keeping it off.


----------



## katred (Jun 27, 2012)

Hm... I'd really want to read up on the science of this. I think that the trick is that if you don't eat after 6, when you weigh yourself in the morning you'll be lighter because you will have digested a greater portion of your food- i.e., you won't be carrying any "food weight". It also means you aren't snacking during the evening. Honestly, I don't even get home from work until after 6, so it's hopeless for me. Good luck to those of you trying it, though!


----------



## User38 (Jun 27, 2012)

Katred, no.. the real purpose of this mini fast after 6 pm is to allow your stomach to digest the food -- obviously the more food in your stomach, the longer it takes and that makes the unabsorbed food turn into fat instead of being used up (at night we don't use up much of our caloric content).  Also, the older you get your metabolism slows down.. and whatever food you ingested is either turned into fat, or expelled from the body.

  	something like that.. lol


----------



## aradhana (Jun 27, 2012)

HerGreyness said:


> Katred, no.. the real purpose of this mini fast after 6 pm is to allow your stomach to digest the food -- obviously the more food in your stomach, the longer it takes and that makes the unabsorbed food turn into fat instead of being used up (at night we don't use up much of our caloric content).  *Also, the older you get your metabolism slows down.. and whatever food you ingested is either turned into fat, or expelled from the body.*  something like that.. lol


  not very promising for us...LOL...  i don't follow the 6pm rule, but i have been trying not to eat much sugary items in the evening. i think that in itself has helped a lot....lost 5 lbs!


----------



## brandyslove (Dec 13, 2012)

katred said:


> Hm... I'd really want to read up on the science of this. I think that the trick is that if you don't eat after 6, when you weigh yourself in the morning you'll be lighter because you will have digested a greater portion of your food- i.e., you won't be carrying any "food weight". It also means you aren't snacking during the evening. Honestly, I don't even get home from work until after 6, so it's hopeless for me. Good luck to those of you trying it, though!


  	there is no science it just works... nobody knows why, I mean there is no scientific explanation


----------



## brandyslove (Dec 13, 2012)

had anybody try HCG?


----------



## angelspice (Jan 31, 2013)

I used to do this but in the morning I felt so weak and shaky so I had to stop. Also, I can't seem to sleep if I have an empty stomach


----------



## maggers071511 (Feb 4, 2013)

Maybe I should try this and see how it goes.  I don't seem to loose any other way.


----------



## carmiebell (Feb 11, 2013)

this is such a great thread but really hard depending on work schedules... some nights I can work until 10 or 11 and it makes it hard to keep on track. Any suggestions?


----------



## alyxo (Mar 29, 2013)

My doctor has told me that it is unhealthy to eat later, like you stated around 6pm. For me it's so hard not to eat after 6pm, because when I do eat, I eat in small portions, so I'm constantly eating. I really try to be strict with myself but sometimes I do feel the need to eat after that time. So what I do is I eat fruit or veggies or I'll make a all fruit smoothie. That way I'm not tempted to snack on chocolate or cupcakes... which are my ultimate weakness and guilty pleasures.


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 6, 2014)

Wow you didnt eat even close to 2 thousand calories USER N_C thats unhealthy to go that low as far as calorie count goes your far below whats considered healthy or normal no doctor or anyone would recommend what your doing to yourself..Having a bannana and some nuts all day with water and an ensure is far from healthy.I get your trying to lose weight and of course you lost weight on that diet you didnt eat anything all day / for weeks possibly lol.Losing that amount in that amount of time usually means that you will gain it back quickly mainly because of the fact that you will most likely eat more than a peanut and a bananna in the future.Promoting weight loss is one thing promoting eating disorders is another.This is not a long term weight loss plan you gained all the weight back I'am sure unless you normally just eat one peanut and one bananna all the time .What your doing to yourself has consequences to your body that are in the long term not very good I'am sorry to be to honest about this but you might need to get some help.Thats one way to an eating disorder where your headed with one peanut and an ensure  a day.Anyone would lose weight if they didnt eat all day which you did but you will gain it all back because I bet you will want to eat more than that for the rest of your life.
  user N-C


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 6, 2014)

If you want to lose weight you have to do it the old fashioned way weight loss comes with better eating habits and exercise their is no way around it.Not eating after 6  wont help you out thats just a lazy person trying to pretend that starving yourself after 6 helps which it doesnt lol.Weight loss doesnt come easy but trying to make up fake rules for yourself wont help you in the end.


----------



## texasmommy (Sep 6, 2014)

angelspice said:


> I used to do this but in the morning I felt so weak and shaky so I had to stop. Also, I can't seem to sleep if I have an empty stomach


  I realized that I should not go without eating for more than a few hours (at least a balanced snack) because I start to feel like that sometimes.  There is no way I can not eat something closer to bed (like 30-45 min before), unless I had a bad stomach virus and couldn't.  But people are different.  I workout about 5 days a week and have a fairly busy schedule, so my body needs the fuel or I get cranky or shaky.  The types of food make a difference as well.


----------



## Barbie1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah that shaky feeling is because they are going to pass out because they didnt eat.I could never do this fad diet not just because I know it doesnt have long term effects and doesnt really work but because I have type 1 diabetes and if I  ever starved myself / didnt eat I could potentially pass out / go unconcious and go into a coma or die from not eating.I'am 5'9 height 126.2 pounds and in my 20s so dieting isnt really necessary but I would like to start eating healthier and cutting out some bad foods .I dont eat fries anymore or chips like doritos , cheetos or fried foods and  stuff like that anymore.I 'am a size 0 to a 00 x small to a small when I bought a dress recently the size small was too big so now I have to get an x small skinny girl problems.But as you can probably tell I eat more than a peanut and a bananna all day long if you look at my food log and I probably actually have lost weight since then and as you can see I eat I dont starve myself or restrict like an anorexic does because your body needs energy/ fuel during the day especially if you have a medical condition.


----------

